# Need a tech person to help with wireless router



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a techie who can help configure my Sitemap wireless router with my Du broadband, please?


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

StewartC said:


> Can anyone recommend a techie who can help configure my Sitemap wireless router with my Du broadband, please?


Whats to configure? Plug it in, and then type your ip address into your internet browser window. 
Its probably something like 192.168.0.1.
You can probably find what you're looking for in youtube too.


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

Call Du, they'll help you configure it over the phone!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Abdul_B said:


> Call Du, they'll help you configure it over the phone!


Are you sure of that? They told me that since they do not supply routers they can't help with the configuration. Few of my friends had the same issue too.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

StewartC said:


> Can anyone recommend a techie who can help configure my Sitemap wireless router with my Du broadband, please?


Need more information. Have you tried doing it yourself? If so, What is the problem that you are having? Does the router not have internet access? Do you know the default settings? Can you reset them? 

Do you need someone to come over and help or just walk you through it over the phone?


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd call the help line on the back of the router in that case. 

They helped me configure my router and they didn't supply it to me. I would definitely push them into helping you configure it , otherwise best bet is Google the make of your router and find a walk through online/Call the manufacturer.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Du won't give me any of the information I need as they don't support wireless. They just hang up. Need someone to come and set it up. Someone agreed a price and then called half an hout after he was due to renegotiate it. Was hoping someone would know a good and reliable techie.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

PM sent. Will work for beer!


----------



## mahal29 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi,

Give me name and model of router, i will guide you step by step.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Many thanks for the offer and for taking time to reply. Someone is coming around to do the necessary next week. All the best.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

we still don't know what the issue was?


----------

